# 10 gallon nano reef



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i just did this 10 gallon set-up 1 hour ago and my water is cloudy as hell

pics

View attachment 58588

View attachment 58589

View attachment 58590

View attachment 58591


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

just give it some time it will look better tomarow


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree, looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

give a picture when it is settled


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

give a picture when it is settled


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i only have about 5 pounds of live rock and 20 pounds of live sand, i will add more live rock next week


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u werent kidding about it being cloudy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

it cleared up and i found a small clam that is a live
View attachment 58832


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking setup. the clam probley came in on the liverock you got .


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what is this brown stuff?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I want to have a 10 gallon reef tank for a couple clown fish is this possible? I thought it was too hard to have a SW tank smaller than say 35-50 gallons?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> what is this brown stuff?
> [snapback]1007953[/snapback]​


i had that when i had a 12g tank, that cleard away in about a week. i don't actually know what it is.

EDIT: that only happend coz i got LS, is that what you are using?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats brown diatomic algae. i had a problem with that a little ago. it is most likely caused by all the dead things in your rock but once the rock cures the algae will subside. do get rid of it, do daily 2 gallon water changes. i always had some untill i got snails. i bought 130 off of ebay for $30 shipped, but you dont need that many. id suggest going to the lfs in a few days and getting a few nassarous snails and a few turbo grazer snails. that should take care of the algae.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I want to have a 10 gallon reef tank for a couple clown fish is this possible? I thought it was too hard to have a SW tank smaller than say 35-50 gallons?
> [snapback]1007955[/snapback]​


a 10 gallon is to small for a clown to live in, there are other fish though that can live in 10gallons. i would go for some sort of jawfish.

J-Rod


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

hey i am also setting up a 10 gal nano reef and was wondering how soon lr and ls can be added?

thx (sorry for hijacking but no sense in making another topic when i can just ask you)


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > I want to have a 10 gallon reef tank for a couple clown fish is this possible? I thought it was too hard to have a SW tank smaller than say 35-50 gallons?
> ...


http://www.melevsreef.com/overview.htm


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > B. Rodgers said:
> ...


a 10 is just to small for something that gets 5 inches.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

123 said:


> hey i am also setting up a 10 gal nano reef and was wondering how soon lr and ls can be added?
> 
> thx (sorry for hijacking but no sense in making another topic when i can just ask you)
> [snapback]1008361[/snapback]​


in my 55 i just did and my 20 that has been running for over a year i just have live sand no live rocks, i do need them though its just i haven't gotten to it. in my 55 i added the live sand like 3 days later. i added stress coat to kill the chlorine first. it seems to be working just fine casue the ammonia and nitrite levels are at zero and my queen trigger is a very messy eater.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Theres my 10g. It will home a Gboy or Blenny, a Firefish and a Clownfish. It will also house many corals.

The key to it is to not add them all at once. Add a Clown, then give the tank to catch up to the bioload. Then continue on from there.

Remember, more LR = Better filtration.

Click here? to see the beginnings of my 10g Nano Reef.

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Theres my 10g. It will home a Gboy or Blenny, a Firefish and a Clownfish. It will also house many corals.
> 
> The key to it is to not add them all at once. Add a Clown, then give the tank to catch up to the bioload. Then continue on from there.
> 
> ...


any pics with lights on?

did you ever get brown diatomic algae bloom in your tank?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

No, but Im sure once I set up the 2x40w PC strip I will!

--Dan


----------

